# steering wheel stopped working for a while



## gulua_inga (Jun 24, 2016)

dears
I had a problem with my Nissan Tiida 2005 last night. the steering wheel became hard to drive. this morning it still works like ti used to, but I am afraid it will repeat it again. give me your ideas, what can I do, cause here, in my town, machanics do not know Nissan Tiida well.


----------



## gulua_inga (Jun 24, 2016)

gulua_inga said:


> dears
> I had a problem with my Nissan Tiida 2005 last night. the steering wheel became hard to drive. this morning it still works like ti used to, but I am afraid it will repeat it again. give me your ideas, what can I do, cause here, in my town, machenics do not know Nissan Tiida well. some people say, it is because of belt connected to engine, others say electronic has lost contact. please, help me to overcome the problem


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

We frown upon members who high-jack someone else's thread. Next time start a new thread.

In regards to your problem, the power steering system may have a problem. Check the fluid level in the power steering reservoir.


----------



## PeterN (Apr 9, 2017)

Like rogoman said, check the fluid level and if it's ok, visit a service. It doesn't sound safe driving this car.


----------

